# W-8: Non-USA individual



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi,

I have an insurance policy through New York Life (NYL)

My details:
Citizen: Canada
Residency: Qatar
SSN: I was a permanent resident of USA in 2000, and have a SSN (social security number)

Received a letter from NYL, asking to submit a W-8 form. They didn't specify which W-8 form. Called NYL's customer service and didn't get any help.

Which form do I need to complete? W-8BEN or W-8ECI or some other form

Thanks.
Debbie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Assuming you are no longer a permanent resident of the US, I'd just send the insurance company a W-8BEN claiming that you are not a US person and be done with it. The W-8 is a form for the insurance company, not for the IRS, and if they feel they need any additional information from you, it's up to them to let you know.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

I lived in USA for 2 years on a work visa, and therefore have a SSN. I don't have and never had a green card.

1. Should I put my SSN on W-8BEN (as it might confuse NYL on how/why I have a SSN)?

2. W-8BEN-PartII-9: I am a Canadian citizen residing in Qatar. Should I put Qatar/Canada?

3. W-8BEN-PartII-10: I can't find tax treaty between Qatar-USA (https://www.irs.gov/businesses/international-businesses/united-states-income-tax-treaties-a-to-z), do you know of any?

Thanks
Debbie


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Note the caption on Part II - that it is only for Chapter 3 purposes. Check what the instructions for the form say, but I suspect that for you the section is "not applicable."

As far as I know, there is no tax treaty for Quatar.

I wouldn't bother putting a SSN on - however, I note on that question, there is also a note to see the instructions for the form. Take a look at the instructions to be sure, but the question does say "if required." Since you are not a US person, I suspect it's not required.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

